# Tyco Ferrari F40



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What colors , variations are there?
slotless, 440x2 , ect....


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

This is most of them


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco did such a great job on the F40,
I'd buy them all if I could!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

like Reggie Jackson !!
or
grease monkey
paying $400k for tv (maybe $150k)


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I like the ones in pictures #2,8, and 11.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good eye hifi.
I like those and #14,15 & 16.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

#11 Is a rare canadian set car, one just went on ebay for over $100


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> #11 Is a rare canadian set car, one just went on ebay for over $100


Are you sure about that? I ask because I got mine in the 90's and I don't recall it being rare, Canadian, or paying a premium for it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I thought they were Italian???


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

hifisapi said:


> Are you sure about that? I ask because I got mine in the 90's and I don't recall it being rare, Canadian, or paying a premium for it.


Yep, rated a 1(canadian set car with emblems) in the tyco book and I just watched one go for over $100 on ebay


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

my favorite is #7


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I am a purist when comes to car colors. I love red Ferrari's. Any other color on a Ferrari just looks wrong to me. 

Mercedes Benz should be metallic silver. Aston Martin's in "British Racing Green". Yugo's in rusted metal :jest:


----------

